# P&O Rip Off



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

For the past few years I've had a number of Airmiles which I was thinking of ditching. However, last month I rang them to find out if they were still usable for cross channel ferries.

Due to the short notice of travel they charged me 1700 Airmiles plus £2.50 for the return fare on P&O Dover to Calais. The return trip was planned for next Wednesday, the 22nd. Due to various circumstances we decided to return yesterday, Sunday, on the 11.40am ferry. On going to the P&O office to arrange the change, expecting a surcharge in the range £10-£15. Imagine my shock at being told that the surcharge was £60! The clerk stated that the actual surcharge was even higher but they were limited to a maximum of £60. I could have bought a single ticket on Sea France for the same price.

Needless to say I have written to both Airmiles and P&O to find out why such a massive charge was made.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Presumably there was small print which you didn't notice?

Dougie.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*P & O rip off merchants for changes to crossing*

I have posted on this before but it still winds me up

I will NEVER use P&O again

On the bike they charged me more than the full return fare to change a crossing time back to UK (probably was £60)

Now I use Norfolk Lines - no charge to change crossing timings if in the same tariff

This seems fare (!) enough... otherwise Mr Clever Dickie will book the cheapest crossing available and then turn up and blag a more convenient time.

Anyway, for me Norfolk Lines rules the waves (and waives - extra charges that is)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolk lines*

Alas, Norfolk Lines pricing actually scares me - three figures one way - I can find fares at £49 each way - yes - at 0200 in the morning. Forget that for a game of soldiers.

Tunnel and Tesco UFN for me.

I have in the past had £31.25 with P&O for the same vehicle.

Russell


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Russell...with reference to Norfolk line they are doing a special offer at the moment till the 2nd Nov which they had at the nec show, managed to get a crossing for my 7.5m van for £94 next may/june 10am both ways, not bad price. May be worth a ring just quote Nec caravan &motorhome show, they are advertising £25 each way which is for those 2am slots,aqnd no charge for date ammendments as still in the same time zone.

Nigel


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hopefully not too far off topic :wink: , but I think P & O North Sea ferries prices are very reasonable compared with the short Dover/Calais etc crossings. You get about 16 hours on the boat + a cabin for £168 single in June. This includes a cabin for 4 for 2 if you see what I mean :? up to 7m long and up to 3m high MH.

Also for us it means less fuel and stress driving to the south coast and the potential worries of the M25. Also if using the tunnel or Dover/Calais etc we do one or two overnights with the additional costs incurred for that. 

After that I cannot comment on P &O Dover/Calais as I have only ever done the Tunnel, SeaFrance and Norfolk line.

Sue


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Russell,

dont forget the MH subscribers discount you get with Sea France.

I've just booked Dover - Calais going out at 08.00 return 12.35 for late June - mid July, for £45, inc Marine donation of £2 for up to 8 mt MH.

Dave


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

P&O clearly state _"if you can sail within 2 hours of your original departure time there will be no additional charge. Outside this window, there will be a charge based on the difference in fare plus an amendment fee, to a maximum of £60 each way."_

Once we tried the SeaCat and it lost all power just after we had left the harbour. Trouble being it was the last crossing due to adverse weather conditions.

Needless to say, a bit of sway would be an understatement.
Very frightening.

Apart from that one occasion, we've always used P&O. Dover - Calais. 
No complaints.
Even back in year 2000 when ferries went on strike.

Yep, we had to drive up to Belgium to board, and a slightly longer crossing, but no extra charge though.

The day before the tunnel fire we booked for this coming Xmas, (8.5m Motorhome) crossing Boxing Day at 1450hrs and returning on a Saturday at 0855hrs, just £77.

Just checked price out today - £135 !!!

However, going back to devonidiot and Airmiles. 
Wonder if Airmiles would be classed under Promotional fares. 
If so then these fares with P&O are non-amendable and non-refundable.


----------

